# Easy Wifi



## Gregoiredetours (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, voici une application qui pourrait me rendre d'immenses services http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/easy-wifi/id478875185?mt=8&affId=403761
Elle est en promo ce week-end, cependant, un doute subsiste en moi. Y a-t-il un risque pour mes identifiants de hotspot ? Autrement dit, le concepteur de l'application ne peut-il pas accéder à mes données de fai ? Merci beaucoup et désolé pour cette méfiance, surtout envers les lutins de Cupertino qui ont validé cette application

PS : Et connaissez-vous un équivalent pour OS X


----------



## Lauange (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Pour en faire quoi sans la clé WEP ou WPA2 ?


----------



## drs (16 Septembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour en faire quoi sans la clé WEP ou WPA2 ?



Cette appli concerne la connexion à des hotspots, qui, par définition, sont ouvert au niveau de la connexion, mais nécessitent une authentification.

Pour répondre à ta question, on ne sait pas en l'état...est ce que les données sont transmises à un serveur quelconque?
Par principe, je me méfie de ce genre d'appli...Comme par exemple l'appli Free non officielle permettant de voir son compte. Que deviennent les identifiants?

Pose la question dans le forum des devs, tu auras surement plus de réponses


----------

